# Moving Wall



## Bee (May 16, 2006)

Some years ago, a group of us went to Amritsar and there our taxi driver brought us to a few Gurdwara's around Amritsar district.

One of the Gurdwaras had a wall(strong solid wall) which "shook" (or at least felt like it was shaking) when you sat on it.

I'm looking to find out the history behind this shaking wall. 

Can anyone help please. Thank you


----------



## Jeevandeep Singh (May 23, 2006)

You are talking about the "Jhoolde Mehal" gurudwara near Amritsar. The walls exist since the time of the 6th Guru, who had them built. The legend runs like this :
Guru Sahib was moving along with the Mughal emperor Jahangir in the Amritsar area, and his Sangat talked about the way the elephants of the Mughal army swayed, upon which Guru Sahib had the walls built and blessed that if a Sikh would perform ardas and hit the wall, it shall shake like an elephant, & the blessing works till date.


----------

